# Dottie she's still tiny !



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

v


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awwww she is a little doll!


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Awww she's adorable, how old is she?

Joy x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

11 weeks this sunday


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She just keeps getting cuter!!!!! AWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She's soooooooo cute!! I love her wittle nose.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Omg she is a total dollbaby, she is super tiny too, hahaha her w/ that soda bottle cap, and its like 1/4 the size of her head :-D


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She is diddy love her she's like a grey on White is she?? Aww can't wait for u to get er


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She's soooooooooooo sweet!!! :love5:


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

What a tiny little angel


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! SO TINY! What a cutie!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwww shes so cute!!!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Awww these pictures of Dottie make me really want another chi! everyone is right, once you get one you can't stop there just too precious! lol


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Stop it! How cute is she?!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She is soooo sweet!!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG! So cute and tiny! 
She comes home next week, right?


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

She's soooooo cute!!


----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

awww she's tiny and so cuteness!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG way too much cuteness!!
I love her!
She is starting to get so fluffy too.

Oh i can just imagine you are fit to burst and willing it to be Saturday Michele!
Am so excited for you! xxxx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

omg that second pic made me fall in love haha!! she is ADORABLE!! so so cute xxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> OMG way too much cuteness!!
> I love her!
> She is starting to get so fluffy too.
> 
> ...


Yes not long now:hello1:Not looking forward to the journey


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww i know that feeling, but once you have her home it will all be worth it. xx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

beautiful markings on her, bet you cant wait


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww Michele, shes super tiny. How exciting!!! I thought paige and Pixie were tiny but jeeez shes teeeeny.

So excited for you getting her home. Wonder what Lilly will make of her, she'll be massive next to her!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wonder if i'll get to pick her up,weather forcast says heavy snow starting friday ??????


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll collect her for you!!! I can sledge there I use to work that way hahai want a parti colour!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love to see you,on the sledge feet out in front,wooly hat on scarf blowing in the wind,whizzing down the hills at 50 miles an hour.This is making me laugh imagining it


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh me oh my she's so so cute!

Hope there isn't more snow, I've had enough now

Looking forward to some at home photos of her, sweet girl.

x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

michele said:


> Love to see you,on the sledge feet out in front,wooly hat on scarf blowing in the wind,whizzing down the hills at 50 miles an hour.This is making me laugh imagining it


Hahaha I'd have fun an prob put my back out more


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

She's soooooo cute! when do you get her? I'm getting my new baby girl saturday! we are going to Wiltshire just over an hours drive from us to collect her...I hope the snow doesn't delay things for either of us!! x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Kezza said:


> She's soooooo cute! when do you get her? I'm getting my new baby girl saturday! we are going to Wiltshire just over an hours drive from us to collect her...I hope the snow doesn't delay things for either of us!! x


I get her saturday as well,have to got to Catford london 1-2 hours from here,wiltshire probably would be nearer for me,all my ancestors came from Wilts have been there many a time doing research lovely place.Let me know how you get on ,you can always pm me and we can compare notes


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

michele said:


> I get her saturday as well,have to got to Catford london 1-2 hours from here,wiltshire probably would be nearer for me,all my ancestors came from Wilts have been there many a time doing research lovely place.Let me know how you get on ,you can always pm me and we can compare notes


Cool! well...goodluck!! don't know about you, but i'm more nervous than anything else!? think the reality of the huge responsibility is dawning on me! I also think the sudden loss of my 3 year old Yorkie back in october has made me paranoid something will go wrong...wish I could just relax and enjoy the excitement! :-S


----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

aww how much does she weigh she seems tinnnny


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

TillyHeart said:


> aww how much does she weigh she seems tinnnny


She weighs nearly 1lb


----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

oh my goodness that is tiny for 11 weeks aww, i guess shes gonna be a lil one


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Kezza said:


> Cool! well...goodluck!! don't know about you, but i'm more nervous than anything else!? think the reality of the huge responsibility is dawning on me! I also think the sudden loss of my 3 year old Yorkie back in october has made me paranoid something will go wrong...wish I could just relax and enjoy the excitement! :-S


We all think am i doing the right thing ?when the time gets near,you will be fine,i felt the same when i got Lily and she was the best thing i ever did,enjoy it and if you have any questions there's a lot of knowledgeable people on here to help you.Good luck and give us updates:hello1:


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

she is the sweetest!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

dotty you doll, and yes she is still very tiny but the best things come in small packages


----------

